# I use aspen for my bedding



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

It says it doesn't have aromatic oils like what other beddings has. I've been using this for close to 2 months already but is it safe?

whenever i open a bag, i like to take out the big pieces of wood that is inside. is it a good idea? i like the smell but i'm starting to worry. the smell is very strong at first like when i put it in the cage but later on, it will go away...so is this safe?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aspen is perfectly safe. You don't need to take the big chunks out, mice like to play with them 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

aww thank you. i am really really depress right now with troubles in life so thanks for making me happy...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I use Kaytee Aspen exclusively. I've tried other brands., but I felt there was too much dust in it for my liking. the Kayte aspen rarely had any chunks of wood in it, and the bulk of it is relatively consistent in size.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

When I used aspen with my rats one of them developed a pretty severe upper respiratory infection due to allergies. I think it's safer to stick to hypo-allergenic recycled paper beddings, personally. Most animals won't have a problem but I don't want to risk another health scare.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a real big fan of doing what works.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

what is the maximum time i can allow my arps to be in the same bedding? some of them had bedding for like 1 month already. when do i clean and put new beddings?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I do mine two or three times a week, but most people change the bedding once a week. A month is much too long between clean-outs 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i visited the petshop last week and i noticed that the beddings of the mices changed to shredded paper. i got interested in this and i kinda want to use shredded paper too because the mices look more happy in it by digging inside and hiding with all of that shredded paper on top of them. can i use this from now on and no more aspen? i have 2 big bags of shredded paper ready to be used in my house.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shredded paper is fine for a bedding material, but is *not* a replacement for a substrate such as Aspen, Aubiose, or shavings etc.

Mice need something absorbant AND something to nest in.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

tratallen is right.

Personally, in any given cage I use mostly aspen, but I also put in shredded paper, hay/straw, paper towels (they chew these), and sometimes Sani-Chips.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I use hemcore, its the chipped up stem of the Hemp plant, its fabulous, all you need to do is give it a bit of a stir once a week and it will last ages.


----------

